# Suche Gamer Pc



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

habe vor kurzer Zeit angefangen mit WildStar und da kommt schon das problem auf ^^

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3 GHz, Asus Maximus Gene II, 4 Gb Ram Dual und Nvidia Geforce GT 430 reichen dafür leider nicht aus ^^

Der Pc soll reichen damit ich das Spiel auf der höchsten Qualli spielen kann, bei meinem 1360 x 768 Bildschirm ^^

Hätte da jemand vorschläge für mich ?

mfg
Parilar


----------



## Bananaface (25. Juli 2014)

Füll einmal diese Fragen aus, dann können dir die Experten was schönes zusammenstellen. [emoji2]

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Ist zwar nicht aus diesem Forum, aber hilfreich.


----------



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

600-800 €

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes  Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

Das ist alles vorhanden ^^

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte  Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten,  Gehäuse oder Lüfter)

2 x 4 Kingston ddr3 kit ram + Sharkoon Silent Storm 460 W 12V + DVD-Brenner + Super Power Gehäuse

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

1360 x 768

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW,  Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio-  & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

Guild Wars 2, WildStar, League of Legends, Firefox, Spotify. Mehr Programme nutze ich eig nich ^^

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

eine kleine SSD zum zocken & ne große für Mist sollten reichen (500Gb/1Tb)

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

Nein, kenne mich damit auch nicht aus.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Hätte gerne das Avengers Gehäuse (ist für mich halt n2h, muss aber nicht zwangläufig wenn der PC drunter leidet ^^)


----------



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

"Edit"


----------



## svd (25. Juli 2014)

Super. Den RAM kannst du gerne weiterverwenden. Auch das Netzteil ist okay. Da steckt FSP Technik drinne, wie sie zB auch in einigen Cooler Master oder sogar einem Enermax Modell zu finden ist.

Hast du nicht mal vor, den Monitot zu wechseln? Dank der geringen Auflösung würde das nämlich sogar ein weit unter 500€ PC packen... aber der Bildschirm wäre ja leicht ausgetauscht.
Falls du dich nämlich partout nicht davon trennen wolltest, würde ich maximal eine "R9 270X" oder "R9 280" einbauen, die trotzdem totaler Overkill wären.  
Du aber bestimmt alles auf Ultra spielen könntest.


----------



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

Kannst du mir dazu noch ein Board und Prozi empfehlen ? kann auch billiger sein wenn die leistung für mein game reicht 

WildStar system requirements | Can I Run WildStar

bei recommend steht ja eig was man normal braucht, soll halt da ran kommen bzw. so gut sein das ich es auf bester auflösung spielen kann ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2014)

Ne SSD kannst Du auch so oder so kaufen, dann wird der Alltag fixer.

Und so oder so kannst Du ruhig das Gehäuse nehmen, das Du im Sinn hattest - du meinst das hier? AeroCool XPredator X3 Avenger Edition rot/gold mit Sichtfenster (EN52247)

Falls Du ein "großes" Update machen willst: übernimm Netzteil, RAM, Festplatte. Dazu dann

das Gehäuse => 75€

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)   210€

 Board: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H oder ASUS H97M-E (90MB0IQ0-M0EAY0) oder Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 oder MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R)   ca 75€

 SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) oder Crucial M500 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)  90€

 Festplatte: du könntest natürlich einfach Deine alte nachträglich einbauen, das ist ganz simpel. Ansonsten: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) oder Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100) oder Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)  45€


Das sind nun ca 500€

Als Grafikkarte dann entweder eine AMD R9 270X (ca 160€) oder direkt eine AMD R9 280X (ca 230€) - ich würde letzteres machen, also zB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) oder MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R)


Dann haste nen Top-PC, den Du erst mit einer Karte für weiter 100€ Aufpreis toppen kannst.


Wenn Du sparen willst, aber es trotzdem "gut genug" sein soll, dann nimm einen Core i5 für ca 160€ und eben "nur" die R9 270X, und lass die SSD weg, da die nur den Alltag komfortabler macht, aber nicht die Leistung steigert.


----------



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

Intel Core i5 4690 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

60732 - 2048MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

also die beiden würde ich mir holen, welches board passt denn dazu am besten ?

edit: und die SSD https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-fury-120gb-shfs37a-120g-a1127251.html vielleicht ?


----------



## svd (25. Juli 2014)

Der Core i5-4460 täte es genauso. Der Aufpreis für den 4690 wäre, mir persönlich, viel zu hoch. Da griffe ich lieber zu einem K Prozessor oder gleich einen Xeon.

Als Board das von Herb verlinkte Gigabyte im ATX Format, oder das MSI Z97 PC-Mate (ja, der Z Chipsatz bringt nix. Aber die Boards sind mittlerweile nicht mehr so teuer wie früher und kosten schon mal gleich viel, wie H Boards. )

Eine 120GB SSD wäre auch okay. Allerdings kostet die doppelte Kapazität weniger, als der doppelte Preis. Die Crucial Modelle etwa unter 90€, weshalb das PLV da besser wäre.


----------



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

60732 - 2048MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
120GB Kingston HyperX FURY 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
Sharkoon Silent Storm CM SHA460-135 460W Netzteil im Test | Review | Technic3D
Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
MSI Z97 PC Mate Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

die teile hätte ich dann jetzt zusammen, passen die so oder sollte ich was ändern ?
das Netzteil ist dabei um zu sehen ob alles kompatibel ist ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2014)

Ich würd den nehmen Intel Core i5 4590 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks  oder eben direkt den Xeon, denn der hat 8 Threads, arbeitet also wie eine 8Kern-CPU so wie es ansonsten erst die teureren core i7 auch machen. Das könnte in der Zukunft halt ein Vorteil werden. 

SSD ginge auch 128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA MLC 


Boards hab ich ja 3 genannt - Grundsätzlich einfach H97 oder Z97 Chipsatz und 60-90€, teurere bringen Dir keinen Vorteil.


*edit* jo, passt alles. Netzteil passt auch


----------



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201347ab1053fdffc6c74c194a3af2d0c270d5487518

so das hab ich jetzt zusammen, hab dann den xenon geholt wenn er wirklich besser ist ^^

sollte ich mit dem prozi was anderes holen ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2014)

Der Xeon ist halt DERZEIT noch nicht besser, aber es kann eben gut sein, dass der Dir in Zukunft was bringt, wenn Games für 8 Kerne optimiert werden. Die Spielekonsolen haben ja 8Kern-CPUs, daher ist das nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass Games mehr und mehr von 8 Kernen Vorteile haben können. Dann hättest Du halt auch in 2 Jahren noch eine Top-CPU, die DANN etwas mehr Leistung bringt als ein core i5.


----------



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

ja aber sagen wir mal mein spiel läuft mit dem i5 top & ich spiele nur dieses spiel (so wie ich mich kenne) wäre der i5 dann nicht auch auf die zukunft gerechnet besser ?


----------



## Enisra (25. Juli 2014)

Parilar schrieb:


> ja aber sagen wir mal mein spiel läuft mit dem i5 top & ich spiele nur dieses spiel (so wie ich mich kenne) wäre der i5 dann nicht auch auf die zukunft gerechnet besser ?



nein, warum auch?


----------



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

sry hab es jetzt auch verstanden ^^ da die spiele ja so oder so angepasst werden irgendwann ist der xenon besser ok 

edit: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/intel-xeon-e3-1231-v3-bx80646e31231v3-a1106393.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Lite-Retail-_935706.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_961290.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...m--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC-asynchron--SHFS_966334.html

die teile werde ich mir dann holen ^^ Vielen dank für eure unterstützung


----------



## Parilar (25. Juli 2014)

ok hab gerade mitbekommen das das netzteil kaputt ist ...
also sind nurnoch das Gehäuse, der Ram und mein laufwerk da, bräuchte also doch wider vorschläge für ein Netzteil das mit dem Prozi der graka und zu dem Board passen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2014)

Das hier zB  8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+


----------

